# Brittanys (formerly known as Brittany Spaniels)



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone got any experience with them? I had a couple when I was a kid, and remembered I really liked them, but also know that I was too young to understand their value as contributions to a household/homestead...I just knew I liked to play with them.

So anyone who has had recent, or more extensive, experience with them, please weigh in...My oldest bulldog died a couple days before my birthday a few months ago, and the pack has seemed small ever since...

I knew sooner or later we'd replace him with something, just hadn't planned so soon, but a guy I know has a couple and he's offered me one.

Basic Requirements: Obedient, good companion for my (soon to be) 7 year old daughter...Enough energy to keep up with her...I don't require a dog that will tear someone's leg off if they step onto my place...just one that will alert me if anything out of the ordinary happens up...maybe handle the errant four-legged critter or two that happens by.

I had planned on a dog with a bit more..."oomph" for lack of a better word, but this kinda dropped into my lap.

Anyway, all info is appreciated.


----------



## Wolfy-hound (May 5, 2013)

I've groomed quite a few. One client had working brittany spaniels for hunting quail. I now have perhaps half a dozen clients with them, only one hunts. All of them seem pretty well adjusted, a couple have skin issues. A couple are a little nervous or flighty. 

They generally are eager to please if you're a leader. They generally get along with other dogs. They aren't all that hard to groom, since they usually only have fringes as a skirt and leg feathers. Good size, fairly sturdy, energetic but insane.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We raised and trained them as quail dogs. They make great companions, are fine in a house and not generally high strung. Good dogs. They pretty much train themselves as bird dogs and or retrievers if you spend the time with them. Like all dogs, breeders have probably dumbed them down.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Had one dumped on us. He was very gentle, totally trustworthy with children. However, he only wanted to hunt. No recall, couldn't care less where you were. They are the most independent minded of the spaniels. If I were to ever get another it would have to be a puppy so I could start training immediately, or be from someone who puts a lot of effort into training.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

I had one. I won't ever get another.
He was a nervous wreck, he would pee anytime someone walked in the house, poop when he was nervous, he was just way too timid 

I realize that doesn't mean its the whole breed, he was a loveable dog but the timidity was just too much.


----------



## TriWinkle (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your help...


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would expect britannys to be high energy but if you are looking for a dog with high energy you may want to consider springers. I call my springers 30 mile dogs and that's only because we can't get out regularly. If we could get out regularly all fall I'm sure they would be 50 mile dogs. On a normal hunt or hike I'm sure they run at least 30 miles and that's through the brush. They can do that day after day. It doesn't matter what time of the night I get up they are ready to go.

There is a springer rescue group called ESRA (English Springer Rescue of America) and I'm sure there is one for brittany's too.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Check out Boykin Spaniels, maybe they haven't been ruined yet.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh, some of the comments make me sad!

I have three Brittanys and amongst my hunting, show, and pet friend probably know at least 50.

I have yet to meet one that doesn't have a great temperament -- some may differ, but you can expect them to be energetic, happy, playful, and very keen to hunt. They are definitely known to be the "all day hunter" - so they do need good, consistent mental and physical exercise. But with those things, they are pretty easy pets as well as hunting dogs.

We just returned from the Brittany Nationals - lots of absolutely amazing hunting, show and DUAL dogs -- that is the Brittany's claim to fame. Any one of them should be able to go from the couch, to the show ring, to the field in the same weekend. 

Where are you looking? Curious of the breeder...I know many across the country but could probably find you a good breeder no matter where you live.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

If you are being offered a Brittany, see if you can get to know about that specific dog. Most of them should be good family dogs, definitely energetic. I wouldn't expect a good normal Brit to be crazy, but to have hunting dog characteristics. Mentally sweet, physically on the tough side, good with kids, fun dogs. That's my impression of Brits. If the individual has a good temperament for the breed, it could be a great dog for your needs as described.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

GrannyCarol said:


> *If you are being offered a Brittany, see if you can get to know about that specific dog.* Most of them should be good family dogs, definitely energetic. I wouldn't expect a good normal Brit to be crazy, but to have hunting dog characteristics. Mentally sweet, physically on the tough side, good with kids, fun dogs. That's my impression of Brits. If the individual has a good temperament for the breed, it could be a great dog for your needs as described.


Yes, that's a good point. I was sort of imagining that the person had an available puppy from a recent litter....and even if so, I'd want to meet the dam (at least, if not both parents) and find out more about their temperament, training, health, etc.. If you are talking about an older dog, then I'd definitely want to evaluate that specific dog's personality and temperament, and find out WHY the owner is willing/interested in giving it away. You don't want to take on someone else's problem without knowing about it.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

My granddog is a Brittany. She is smart, pretty, affectionate, wonderful with the kids, and obedient except when she has found a bird, squirrel or rabbit to chase. Then she becomes focused on only that and doesn't listen when called. In her defense, my SIL and DD didn't have time to train her when she was a puppy because they spent all of their time at the hospital with my DGD who was born 3 months early....she was there for many weeks. Puppy training took a complete unplanned back seat at the most crucial time of her puppyhood. My DH would have worked with her, but they live a few hours away from us.... She did develop seizures a couple years ago, but an inexpensive med has kept them under control.

Anyway, she is a GREAT dog and I think you would be happy with a Brittany as far as their intelligence, energy, and being a good companion for your DD.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I would worry about spaniel rage that tends to crop up in American bloodlines. Not so much in European ones. That's also one reason why I don't go for American cocker spaniels plus their coats is really hard to work with compared to the English Cocker spaniels which comes in different colors, easier to manage coats plus a different head shape.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

"Rage syndrome" does not exist in Brittanys and its English cockers not American that are more prone to the behavior. The number of dogs who display this extreme dominance aggression is so minute its hardly a concern even in Springers where its most common.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

As noted, IF you get the right dog, a Brittany will be one of the smartest and well behaved dogs you'll ever have, but your training is key.
My dad used to hunt quail and dove with one and the discipline that dog had was amazing.
She was no slouch in the courage department either. One of the funniest memories of my childhood was seeing her chase a Great Dane half a mile down the street, tail between his legs and at a full gallop, lol.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I don't think so. English Cocker spaniels are rather rare here in America. About $800-1000 for a pup. It's the American ones and the brittany ones I hear about more than anything.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

TedH71 said:


> I don't think so. English Cocker spaniels are rather rare here in America. About $800-1000 for a pup. It's the American ones and the brittany ones I hear about more than anything.


Well, there are good breeders and there are crappy ones. I've never heard of a Brittany with "rage syndrome"...and I know lots of them, and many breeders, and have never heard of this as a concern. I have heard of it with regard to English Springer Spaniels, but it should not be seen in any well-bred litter of those, either.

And to be honest, you'll easily pay $800+ for a well-bred Brittany in the Northeast as well. Maybe not in the mid-west unless you are paying for good breeding...but if you're seeing Brittanys with "rage syndrome" you are probably not seeing good breeding.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I saw "rage syndrome" in English Setters decades ago too. However it would seem to be rare in that breed. As it can pop up after generations of "nice" dogs, even careful breeders can produce pups with it. I remember grooming a gorgeous English Springer that had it too. However that was a long time ago, not sure of current developments regarding that. 

Looking back at the original post... Brittanys have "omph" - how old are the ones your friend is offering you? What do you know about them? Have you had a chance to meet them yet? There is a lot of speculation, but since specific dogs (pups?) are being offered, more information about them would be useful. Good luck!


----------

